# Greenhouse on a slope



## akmountainman (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone built a greenhouse on a substantial slope? We live on a steep mountainside in Alaska, and I'm hoping to put a decent-sized greenhouse on our property (10'x16'). Unfortunately, our lot is so steep, that the grade drops between 3-4' within that space. I was planning on just using pier blocks, posts, and bracing when I get around to building it this summer, but I'm not sure whether pier blocks and posts will be sufficient for the size of the greenhouse (and wondering how bad the frost will heave). Any suggestions?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would love to have a slope so I could put a greenhouse on it!!! Does your land slope to the south? You might get some ideas looking at pit greenhouses. A different concept, but 1/2 of a pit is a greenhouse on a slope, right?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I guess I don't understand the foundation. Wouldn't the floor be cold up on pier blocks and posts? If the site faces south, dig out the site and build a partial earth sheltered greenhouse. Maybe a variation to this one. Or just erect the greenhouse on the leveled spot....James

http://www.hobby-greenhouse.com/FreeSolar.html

Many ideas here.


http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Sunspace/sunspaces.htm


----------



## akmountainman (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the links/suggestions!

Yes, it'd likely be better, if more expensive, to build into the hillside. Unfortunately, the natural gas line and electrical line cross under the potential greenhouse site. Additionally, this is one sunniest, most flat parts of our west-facing lot (Most of the lot is on a 37-40 degree slope.) If I didn't use pier blocks, I'd have to use sonotubes to build essentially the same design, or else put a ridiculous amount of fill on the site. The floor will be cold (thinking of insulating it) but the real reason to build the greenhouse is to grow the tomatoes, peppers, etc that cannot grow outdoors here in AK.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't let the slope stop you

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Shelter...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1224957588&sr=8-1


----------

